# Forum More Stuff At the end of the day  The Good Old Days

## The Roofer

Just found this shed in an article called the "Shed of Sticks" and the last of it's kind in Australia, 
Will go next year and visit this if it's still there?  :Confused:  
And to think that we know how to build things now? This has over 500 upright unmilled timber posts! Wouldn't be able to be built today!

----------

